# [PostgreSQL] Instalacja PostgreSQL na koncie SHELL

## tryhp3

mam konto SHELL na Gentoo32, admin udostępnił mi port na którym mogę postawić PostgreSQL,

tylko muszę zainstalować ze źródeł, na swoim koncie, a nie w folderach systemowych, 

z tego co wiem robi się to przez ./configure, ale nie wiem jak. wiem jeszcze że muszę stworzyć katalogi: tmp, usr, lib ale nie wiem jeszcze jakie inne...?

----------

## mistix

Moim zdaniem warto zobaczyć sobie ebuilda i poczytać dokumentację. http://www.postgresql.org/docs/8.0/interactive/installation.html http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Installation_and_Administration_Best_practices a ogólnie to google Twoim przyjacielem  :Smile: 

----------

## lsdudi

ostatnio depesz wrzucał opis jak sobie skompilować postgresa z palca 

powinno ci się przydać (wystaczy pozmieniać prefix i usera na odpowiedniego)

----------

